# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Xuất hiện virus lừa đảo trên Facebook Messenger

## ntthu.831

*Từ chiều tối 17.8, trên các trang Facebook tại Việt Nam bất ngờ xuất hiện một loại virus lây lan theo cách dẫn dụ người dùng nhấn vào một liên kết có hình ảnh avatar của chính họ.*

Hình ảnh virus dẫn dụ người dùng nhấn vào liên kết xem video được gửi qua Facebook Messenger - Ảnh chụp màn hình
Theo đó, liên kết này được gửi thông qua Facebook Messenger từ những người có tên trong danh sách bạn bè của người dùng. Để dụ người dùng nhấn vào liên kết được cho là đoạn video clip hài hước nói về chính họ, tin nhắn còn kèm cả hình ảnh avatar của người dùng để tăng tính thuyết phục.
Nếu nhấn vào liên kết nhận được, Facebook sẽ mở ra một trang web mới và yêu cầu người dùng cài thêm một plugin cho trình duyệt mới xem được video này. Sau khi cài đặt thành công, máy tính của người dùng sẽ bị nhiễm virus và sau đó, virus sẽ tiếp tục sử dụng tài khoản Facebook của người dùng để gửi các tin nhắn lừa đảo đến bạn bè của họ.

Liên kết yêu cầu người dùng cài đặt add-ons trên Chrome - Ảnh chụp màn hình
Trao đổi với Thanh Niên Online, ông Nguyễn Minh Đức, chuyên gia an ninh mạng, Ban Công nghệ FPT cho biết, loại virus này thực chất là một dạng add-ons chạy trên trình duyệt web Chrome và được đặt tên là *"Facebook Video Plugin".*
Trong quá trình cài đặt, add-ons sẽ có khả năng chiếm quyền điều khiển trình duyệt web Chrome của người dùng. Cụ thể, tin tặc có thể xem được các thông tin mà người dùng đã làm trên trình duyệt web, lấy trộm thông tin cá nhân, dùng máy tính của người dùng phát tán thư rác...
Ông Minh Đức khuyên, trước khi chờ các hãng bảo mật tung ra công cụ diệt loại virus mới này, người dùng Facebook tuyệt đối không nên nhấn vào liên kết lạ có nội dung như trên.
Bên cạnh đó, nếu đã lỡ cài đặt add-ons vào Chrome, người dùng có thể truy cập vào tính năng cài đặt trên Chrome, vào phần *"Tiện ích mở rộng"* và gỡ bỏ *add-ons Facebook Video Plugin* ra khỏi máy tính.

----------

